# +18 Video



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

+18 Video


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for having made children's future better.
Thank you for bringing Democracy.
Thank you for bringing 9/11 bombers within Iraq to justice.
Thank you for having removed the WMD's that threatened the world back in 2002, and were launchable within 45 minutes.


----------



## Madeline (Jul 25, 2010)

ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?



I am no scientific doctor.
But, Fallujah is Sunnite. When US vs Fallujah citizens fighting reached its peak, within the media they talked about the Sunnite triangle, which Fallujah is part of:
Sunni Triangle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most guys from Saddam regime were of this area, which means, that possibly and very likely the available ressources within Saddam's Iraq benefited those residents most. The genetic defects are likely not caused by inhumane and dirty living conditions in this area.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

"Fallujah was declared a free-fire zone' in November 2004 and we told the civilian population that they had to leave because the entire city was going to be deemed hostile territory," explains Zollie Goodman, a former U.S. Navy petty officer who served in Fallujah
Foreign Policy In Focus | Fallujah Fall Guy

Illegal invasion, collective punishment.
BBC video is just colateral damage.
"Who talks of the Fallujinians?" will ask the next crazy leader anywhere in world anywhere in future, by that trying to ridiculate his advisors morale opposition to the kind of weapons being proposed for the attack.


----------



## Madeline (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you suggesting the genetic damage was done by weapons used against the US?  What, exactly, do you suspect?  Some sort of germ warfare?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> +18 Video



When we first went into Iraq, there was stories about chemicals (for weapons) being dumped in the rivers.  Our guys tested the water and found small amounts (but nothing that could trace it or say what amount had been dumped).  Sadam did use chemical weapons on the Kurds; the chemicals were there.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

logical4u said:


> When we first went into Iraq, there was stories about chemicals (for weapons) being dumped in the rivers.  Our guys tested the water and found small amounts (but nothing that could trace it or say what amount had been dumped).  Sadam did use chemical weapons on the Kurds; the chemicals were there.



The same story-writers that wrote speech of Powell's UN Security Speech?
Probably they should write, that the chemicals in addition to nuclear material has flowed though the river into Iran and now are in the hands of the Mullahs-


----------



## Madeline (Jul 25, 2010)

This is horrible, ekrec.  What can be done to help?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> (...) What can be done to help?



I don't know which options there are, but if all options fail, there is still the option to send them to Abu Guantanamo, as Al Qaeda's recruitment agency probably will look out for 12-finger humans as they are better with coordination in engineering a bomb under time pressure.
Everyday something evil with those Muslims, now they show up even with 6 finger hand.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

BBC said, that some were too dreadful to even show on TV.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2010)

> too dreadfull to show on TV



probably they meant such case


----------



## ekrem (Jul 29, 2010)

You dont give a fuck, and you are no friends of the Muslims.
Look, what you do. We dont want you, we dont like you.
Best thing of all is, you play morale compass and pretend you do for world peace.
You fool noone.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope/Change, my ass.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 29, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Hope/Change, my ass.


One thing you can say for Bush is that he was more honest with his policy. I am sure you have noticed the Obama flip flop over the Armenian Genocide (in difference to Bush who admitted upon election he wouldn't be able to recognize it). Then there is how he and his administration made a rant about Israel and then ended up going back to aunt Israel and trying to make up. But can you expect any different from a popularist President, do you really think he cares about anyone (even the Palestinians he claims he wants to help)? He's in for the votes, and as much power as he can lay his hands on.


----------



## asterism (Jul 30, 2010)

ekrem said:


> > too dreadfull to show on TV
> 
> 
> 
> probably they meant such case



I saw that much and worse in Zakhu, Iraq in 1991.  So?


----------



## Jos (Jul 30, 2010)

Madeline said:


> ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?





> The use of DU in munitions is controversial because of questions about potential long-term health effects.[4][5] Normal functioning of the kidney, brain, liver, heart, and numerous other systems can be affected by uranium exposure, because in addition to being weakly radioactive, uranium is a toxic metal.[6] It is weakly radioactive and remains so because of its long physical half-life (4.468 billion years for uranium-238), but has a considerably shorter biological half-life. The aerosol produced during impact and combustion of depleted uranium munitions can potentially contaminate wide areas around the impact sites or can be inhaled by civilians and military personnel.[7] During a three week period of conflict in 2003 in Iraq, 1,000 to 2,000 tonnes of DU munitions were used, mostly in cities.[8]
> 
> The actual acute and chronic toxicity of DU is also a point of medical controversy. Multiple studies using cultured cells and laboratory rodents suggest the possibility of leukemogenic, genetic, reproductive, and neurological effects from chronic exposure.[4] A 2005 epidemiology review concluded: "In aggregate the human epidemiological evidence is consistent with increased risk of birth defects in offspring of persons exposed to DU


Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kalam (Aug 1, 2010)

Madeline said:


> ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?



Depleted uranium, I think.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 1, 2010)

asterism said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > > too dreadfull to show on TV
> ...



...Well I guess that means this is no big deal after all! Thanks!


----------



## asterism (Aug 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



No, it means that there has been a problem in Iraq with this sort of thing long before the US invaded.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 1, 2010)

asterism said:


> No, it means that there has been a problem in Iraq with this sort of thing long before the US invaded.



Watch BBC video. They say after Fallujah offensive by US Army, genetic defects skyrocketed.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?
> ...



Is there any proof of this?  Wouldn't the US troops be having these same sorts of genetic defects in their kids?


----------



## asterism (Aug 1, 2010)

ekrem said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > No, it means that there has been a problem in Iraq with this sort of thing long before the US invaded.
> ...



I watched the video.  They never explained how they got pre-invasion data in Saddam's Iraq where he controlled the press.

This sort of calamity is not new and was not caused by the invasion.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 2, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


They don't suffer the same effects because they don't live in the area, the Iraqis on the other hand have little choice and have nowhere else to go. Many areas of Iraq have high radiation levels because the uranium shells were let off near or in inhabited areas.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaN5v0wQMI4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Thank you for having made children's future better.
> Thank you for bringing Democracy.
> Thank you for bringing 9/11 bombers within Iraq to justice.
> Thank you for having removed the WMD's that threatened the world back in 2002, and were launchable within 45 minutes.



Fuck off you fucking Turk.  Good thing you idiots don't murder Kurds wholesale.

Fuckwit.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Fuck off you fucking Turk.  Good thing you idiots don't murder Kurds wholesale.
> 
> Fuckwit.



I will not ask the question, if "fuck" comes too short in real life for you as you project that word very often into virtual life. I do not ask that question, because I respect private life.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 5, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off you fucking Turk.  Good thing you idiots don't murder Kurds wholesale.
> ...


You don't respect private life, so that point means nothing. Or are you going to take back all things you just said to make yourself consistent?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2010)

ekrem, i think it is time you heeded the call of Allah, and blow yourself up.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> > too dreadfull to show on TV
> 
> 
> 
> probably they meant such case


That kid may have trouble finding a hat that fits.


----------



## Douger (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> ekrem, what could the US have possibly used that would cause genetic damage?


Nuclear weapons. Also known as depleted uranium. The soldiers will be all fucked up soon too, as will their future offspring.
That's what the slaughter machine thinks of it's " stupid animals" # Quote from Kissinger #.
Don't forget to salute that flag !


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ekrem, i think it is time you heeded the call of Allah, and blow yourself up.



It is not of any importance to me what you think..


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That kid will be barred from all joys of life that you grew up with. 
That kid probably will grow gold-medalist in being anti-USA. 
So the beginning part and ending part of the same circle closes/connects itself. 

Well done, Johnny.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 20, 2010)

Absolutely no proof that the US could or would or did do anything to cause this.  It could of been Islamic terrorists doing something with chemicals in this area for all we know.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 21, 2010)

ekrem said:


> That kid will be barred from all joys of life that you grew up with.
> That kid probably will grow gold-medalist in being anti-USA.
> So the beginning part and ending part of the same circle closes/connects itself.
> 
> Well done, Johnny.


While I sympathize with the kid I see no proof that the US is the guilty party.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 21, 2010)

FACT SHEET: ARMENIAN GENOCIDE


----------

